# 1997 Nissan 240sx(s14) for SALE!!!! IMMACULATE condition!!!



## fugamaster78 (Aug 18, 2005)

Up for sale is every tuners dream!!! I'm sure everyone knows how hard it is to find one that is bone stock, manual, and in MINT condition!!!! You can contact me at [email protected] is in Diamond Bar, CA 91765.
Haven't figure out how to put pics on here yet....please visit 

http://forums.********.com/zerothread?id=131593


1997 Nissan 240 SX (S14)

Selling Price: $7800

Introduction:

·	Color: Pearl White exterior / Gray Interior
·	Transmission: 5 speed manual 
·	Engine: 2.4 liter KA24DE
·	Miles: 97,000 (freeway)
·	NO modifications done to engine (100% stock) 

History:

·	Clean Carfax history
·	NO Accidents
·	One Owner


Condition:
·	Pristine condition inside and out
·	Professional premium detail done every 6 months
·	Car washed bi-weekly/waxed every 3 months

Interior:

·	10 piece high quality carbon fiber kit
·	Razo racing pedals
·	Razo racing shift knob
·	APEXi turbo timer (pre-wired)
·	Head Unit: Clarion ADX5355 double din
·	JL tweeters
·	Midrange: JL 5.25” front 
·	Midrange: SPL sound 5.25” rear
·	JL 12W6 subwoofer in custom box 
·	Merlin 5 channel amplifier 

Security System:

·	Car alarm (2 remotes)
·	Automatic window roll up 

Recent Jobs:
·	Battery changed 8 months ago (Sears 80,000 miles guarantee)
·	All 4 tires changed 4 months ago (Firestone 40,000 guarantee, free wheel balance/rotation for life of tires)
·	DMV car registration paid (till July 2006)
·	New OEM rear brake pads last month


----------

